# Barist express clean me



## borojohn (Dec 20, 2018)

Can anyone please help. When I use the cleaning disc and tablet on the barista express water does not come out of the portafilter as it says in the instructions. It goes through the cleaning cycle but no water comes out. I have watched videos on this and it clearly shows water coming from the spouts during the cleaning cycle.

Am am I doing something wrong? Thanks.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

borojohn said:


> Can anyone please help. When I use the cleaning disc and tablet on the barista express water does not come out of the portafilter as it says in the instructions. It goes through the cleaning cycle but no water comes out. I have watched videos on this and it clearly shows water coming from the spouts during the cleaning cycle.
> 
> Am am I doing something wrong? Thanks.


Does the cleaning disc actually have any holes in it?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I suspect that the rubber disk they use has a hole to give the basket and portafilter a bit of a clean at the same time. Other than that it shouldn't really matter providing the machine goes through the cycle correctly - that can be seen via the pressure gauge doing it's thing and sounds. Also water going into the drip tray.

IMHO it's best to stick with tablets on these machines with a built in cycle - it assumes it needs to dissolve the tablet and usually on the small portafilter machines the tablets block the hole for a while.

John

-


----------



## borojohn (Dec 20, 2018)

Thanks for your reply. I digged deeper into this. The disk does not have a hole. Apparently in 2015 they modified these disks, for the European market. They claim the modification (removing the hole) makes the cleaning of the group head more efficient. The water/solution back flushes directly into the drip tray. They need to amend the manual now!!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

My be is from past 2105 and has the hole so looks like they have that wrong as well.

John

-


----------

